# DIRTY RALPH IN THE PITS



## whiskeyman (Jun 1, 2005)

BRIAN...here's a few pics of a "dirty Ralph" taken back in the early to mid 90's...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 1, 2005)

too big...try another.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 1, 2005)

wonder if this is too big too?


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 1, 2005)

here he is in a cistern...we were wondering: "should we let him out?"


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 1, 2005)

reduced this un...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 1, 2005)

and here's some character that he was diggin' with...HA!!...(looks like me).


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 1, 2005)

WHISKEYMAN        great pics      thats the man i saw at louisville       dont remember him being that bulked up though lol        man his hair aint even messed up !!          how old was the dump ???        i dont see many shards laying around?          sure miss diggin them crappers              too many health problems now                        whosyer !!


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 1, 2005)

LOL  Hey , GREAT pics Charlie !
 I'll have to print some of them off and take to the Knoxville Show with me . 
 Can't hardly believe it ..... Ralph looks neat and tidy even when he's down in a hole diggin' !!!
  Thanks for sharing , Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 1, 2005)

WHOS...the dump was circa 1900...that pile you see us both on is all broken glass...mostly amber & aqua Cokes....Andrews' bottles...and a few whiskeys and odd sodas. Those pics were taken about 10 years or so ago...

 BRIAN...hey, his pants have dirt on them...LOL.


----------



## Black_Boogers (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow! This is scary!!  "Dirty Ralph" looks just like me!!





*DIRTY RALPH*





*ME*

 (Although, I must say, Ralph is better looking...[8|][8|][8|])

 []

 Rick


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 2, 2005)

WHISKEYMAN,        i was trying like hell to remember if i bought anything off of ralph at louisville            and i think thats where i got that big -ss         COBB&CO.  DRUGGIST in one of the prettiest shades of blue i ever saw      dont remember what happen to the bottle          probably got traded                    whosyer !!


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 2, 2005)

BLACK BOOGERS,                  dam man u look like a young mark harmon the actor                all these young guys here         reckon there is a bottle forum for old farts like me somewhere????    lol               whosyer


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 2, 2005)

LOL   Don't go anywhere whosyer ..... Age usually means experience and knowlege in the Bottle world ! 
 Yeah , Black you do look a lot like Ralph ...... Do you have a PhD also ?  
 Great pics ..... Charlie !!!  Wait till I pop one of these out at Knoxville Show if Ralph attends .  LOL     
  Brian


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 2, 2005)

BRIAN,    not planning on going anywhere for awhile i hope     ive dug, sweated and cussed in some dry holes and ive let out a yell in others     dug in cincinnati  in the early seventies what atime that was   also dug a little in lexington  first time i ever dug black glass what an experience   there was a dump in cincy and every time we dug it we found bitters and lots of them   we kept getting run out by this old black dude  we still went back the last time he came out with agun  that was it for me i never did go back  lol   should though that dude is probably gone now  hmmmm   lexington is where the iron pontiled side embossed  "louisville ky. glassworks" wax sealer fruit jar came from    ino i was there   u should have seen that corner lot it looked like a war zone.  lol        whosyer !!


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 2, 2005)

yeah,WHOS...stick around...especially if yer older than me.[]

 BRIAN...haven't heard from him in a couple of weeks....dunno if he's going or not.
     He'll recognise the pics though...good thing he's not my Dentist...[8|]


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 2, 2005)

oh,, WHOS...BTW...tell Tony Hayes I said hello....


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 2, 2005)

WHISKEYMAN,   not any good with names anymore   refresh me on TONY HAYES   he sounds familiar cant place him though ??    whosyer !!


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 2, 2005)

Tony runs a wrecker sevice in Louisville and set-up at all the shows...He's an avid digger....


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey BLACK...you do resemble Ralph...though younger. Glad to see some young faces in the Hobby...


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 2, 2005)

WHISKEYMAN,    never had the chance to dig in louisville    hell those louisville boys were burning up that town    still alot of good digging there from what i hear    i went to several louisville shows probably seen Tony just dont remember   did u ever know jerry schmitt  wrote a little book on privy digging  he was a louisville digger   lived across the river in jeffersonville ind. i think


----------



## Black_Boogers (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah, well, I guess I do look a little younger in that pic... it's about 8 years old.  Now I'm 44 and a grandfather twice over [].

 I started diggin' in 1982, don't much anymore cuz' it's too much work (and my back is shot), but my nose is always to the ground, and I can still 'sniff out' a decent dump when I have to!

 Thanks,

 Rick


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 3, 2005)

LOL  Well, Black your younger than I am ..... I'm 45  !
  Charlie ...... I have often wondered if Ralph would take Bottles in trade on some Dental work . LOL  Actually , I'd say he probably would ! 
  Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 8, 2005)

BRIAN...sorry, overlooked this last post of yours.
 Indeed he would !!

 Check out Ralph & I at Columbia SC in 2003....
 I think I was bored...(didn't find anything for my collection).
 Now that's sad...to be amongst so many bottles and nice people and appear bored.[&:]

 http://www.antiquebottles.com/southeast/mar03.html

 There's also a Jno.Horne/Knoxville flask shown that I sold on Ebay....[]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 8, 2005)

Great pics Charlie ! I have been to Gray Show in the past . I have never been to SC Show , but plan on attending a future Show there . 
  Charlie do you live in Bristol ? 
  Brian


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 8, 2005)

WHISKEYMAN,     those were some great pics    im gonna have to attend that Gray show sometime.    Saw a pic of Vernon Capps.    Is he still collecting??   I sold him a bunch of hutchs one time years ago.     Last i knew of Vernon he was collecting tobacco tags ??        whosyer !!


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 9, 2005)

WHOS...sorry to say Vernon Capps passed away a couple weeks ago of a heart attack. He WILL be missed by many of us...

 BRIAN...you have been to Gray show? I thought your pic looked familiar. 
 The Columbia show is a great one. I have missed maybe 2 shows there in over 10 years.
 Yes, I am in Bristol...been here most of my life except for when in the USN.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 9, 2005)

Charlie .... Yes , I have been to Gray Show a few times.  I didn't attend this year . I like your part of the country. I have been to the Bristol track a few times and raced. Great track and very well run facility !   
 Brian


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 9, 2005)

WHISKEYMAN,    my condolences to VERNON CAPPS family.   yes he WILL be missed by all the bottle people who knew him  he had been at this hobby a long time.                            whosyer !!


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 10, 2005)

Charlie ,
 I received the info packet on the St. Andrew's bottles today . I haven't had a chance to sit down and look at it yet. But , I thumbed thru it...... It looks like some interesting reading. Thank you !!!!   Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 12, 2005)

WHOS...Vernon was one of the "good uns".

 BRIAN...hope you enjoyed the info or at least found it interesting.
 I didn't do Gray this year either.
 You go to Knoxville?...me dinna. Went digging instead....but all I found was a Kendalls Motor oil jar,a 7oz. JFG Peanut butter globe jar,  and a   pink Depression glass salt shaker. Not too fulfilling/rewarding....[:'(]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 12, 2005)

Charlie , 
 Yes I made Knoxville. I went Friday on early buyers ! They had more bottles at the show than last year. And a few tables with some really high end bottles. I was admiring one Alabama dealers glass , when his Wife was readjusting his bottles in his glass display case. She was moving a Bershire Pig Bitters and She banged it against an Amber Simon's Centennial Bitters (Geo.Washigton Bust). And a chunk about 1 inch by an 1 inch fell out of the Simon's !!!! I about died , and it wasn't even my bottle. She said , my Husbands going to kill me !!!!! I was thinking the same !!! He had a $4000.00 price tag on the Simon's ..... but the Piggy came out unharmed. OUCH !!! I hope he had bottle insurance on that one.
 I picked up a few things ( Holtzermann's ,  Fish Bitters, Edw. Wilder's , and a Yellow Deep Spring Whiskey) . Not many local bottles there though like in years past. Well , a few local clear meds and of course Amber Cokes. But , No local bitters or colored meds. Well , I had a good time and made a few good buys. And it is only a 65 mile drive for me.
 Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 13, 2005)

sheesh...the Simons got damaged?..oh my.[]

 I take it R. wasn't at the show? 
 Good to hear that there were more bottles...Bottle collectors/dealers built that show from the ground up...I'd like to see it return to its roots.

 I was at Richmond one year...The only year they had the show away from Mechanicsville...I think it was a Church assemblyroom?...anyways, a fellow was holding up two VA Mineral Water bottles and comparing their subtle shades of coloration...He sorta bumped them together and both shattered to pieces....I don't think either one was his...until afterwards.[]

 The sound of falling/breaking glass is "normal" at shows....unfortunately, accidents do happen. I think Murphy's Law also comes into play here..."If something can go wrong, it will."


----------

